# Pa-Pay-Ans Bell



## neo565 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi. I found this amber bottle. It says Pa-Pay-Ans Bell on the side. What is it? How old is it? How much is it worth?


----------



## neo565 (Jan 20, 2013)

another pic


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2013)

Ant Acid tablets...








 Scroll down a little for a tin and a little blurb...

 http://mcgovernhrc.wordpress.com/2010/08/06/thingamajig-4/


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 20, 2013)

That bottle also comes in a small rectangular amber version, but the embossing is a bit different.
 Bill


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 21, 2013)

They are worth very little as far as I know.  Maybe a dollar.


----------

